# Pierogi Palace’s Pierogi



## Forney (Mar 3, 2002)

Living half way between Cleveland and Pittsburgh, I couldn't let a lazy pierogi recipe be posted without posting the real thing. 

Take Care!
-Eric



Pierogi Palace’s Pierogi
Pierogi Dough--
3-1/2 Cups all-purpose flour – with more for dusting 
3 large eggs (beaten together lightly with a fork) 
2 Tablespoons sour cream 
1 Cup cold water to begin with (slightly more if needed) 
Salt to taste
Potato Filling--   
3 Boiled medium baking potatoes  
1 Small sautéed onion 
Salt and ground pepper to taste  
Two Tablespoons unsalted butter 
Mash all of the above together
You can add bacon and cheese
Mix the 1-cup water, 2 tablespoons of sour cream and the beaten eggs together in a small bowl just until well combined.  Do not beat. Place the flour and salt in a large bowl and gradually add the wet ingredients, mixing with your fingers. As the dough comes together, turn it out on a flour board and knead it until the ingredients are well mixed and the dough is smooth on the outside and slightly sticky when poked with your finger. Roll into a ball, cover with plastic and let it rest for 30 minutes while you prepare your fillings.  Keep at room temperature. Lightly flour your table or board and turn the dough out and begin to roll out.  Roll to approximately 1/8 inch thick and cut in rounds either with a cutter or a glass that cuts the size you like. Make a ball of your potato filling and put in the center of your dough circle.  Slightly moisten the edge of half the dough circle.  Fold dough over filling and seal well with finger pressure or tines of a fork. Drop the filled pierogi in a large kettle of simmering salted water, stir and cook a minute or so after they rise to the top.  Drain well. Sauté in frying pan in butter, add fried onions, top with sour cream and serve.


----------



## Norma (Mar 3, 2002)

Thank you Eric!
The only pierogi recipe I've been able to find was Martha Stewart's mothers recipe......and totally "over achieving"!
And yes, I'll add bacon and cheese!


----------

